# Opinion about early model VW Westfalia Van



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm considering a '70-80's VW Westfalia Van for infrequent use and for camping with my animals - they like to watch the wildlife at nite. I did have a Karmann Ghia, years ago, so know about the lack of power. My main concern would be security, & cost of maintenance. That elevated roof portion looks like a large animal could get in before you could shut it? Worst predator would be human. What do you think of the van?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If it has fuel injectors, pass on it, that thing will catch fire before you know it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Based on the ratio of replies to question, I guess i's not a good idea!:biggrin2:


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I am no expert, their are some models that turned out to be okay. They are best to pass on because of reliability problems.


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

The '69 that we had was a good trouble free vehicle.
The '73 had carburater problems and the heads became loose and that was a problem.
The '80 had the same engine as the '73 and the same problems.
Later years had the infamous waterboxer engine. There are kits available to replace the waterboxer with Subaru, Ford or Passat engines.

The first Vanagon was in 1980. They were nice cars with crappy engines.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I have my own version of the camper van. It is a '01 Golf tdi with a tent in the trunk. Works fabulously.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ha,ha! I already have a tent in my sedan's trunk. Last camping trip had a little problem with two guys jimmying my window in the dead of a rainy night then checking the tent. A woman told me you need a dog or a man along, one or the other, it doesn't matter, either or :} Her husband was within earshot! :2guns:


----------



## r___r (May 5, 2015)

If these were around, you could have another VW, you could modify the engine for plenty of power, you wouldn't worry about fabric walls, and room for you and your animals


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's amazing! I don't remember ever seeing one. Many of my friends had VW Beetles or Bugs as I think we called them. The trailer is almost like a precursor to an RV. I wonder why they disappeared? Looks like thin metal, maybe rusted out quickly? Nowadays with so many SUVs on the road, I don't think I'd feel safe in a Bug :}

I'll have to remember manatee's comment about '69 VW Westfalia Vans. That's one good thing about California's huge population - lots of old cars. I'm no where near a hippie, my dad wanted me to get one as my first car.


----------

